# Obama 'amused' by Tea Parties



## Philobeado (Apr 21, 2010)

One of the most conservative members of Congress says President Obama must be completely out of touch with reality for making light of the recent Tea Party gatherings around the country.



President Obama said during a Democratic fundraiser in Miami that he was "amused" by anti-tax Tea Party rallies that took place prior to and on Tax Day (April 15). The president told the gathering that he has cut taxes, contrary to the claims of the protestors, and he commented, "You would think they'd be saying 'thank you.'"

Congressman Steve King (R-Iowa) attended two Tea Party rallies in Washington, DC, on April 15, and he contends the president's comments are amusing.

"The president has to be completely out of touch with America if he's amused by what's going on here," King argues. "We are not amused by what he is doing. [For] the President of the United States to be amused and to say that we all ought to say 'thank you' for what he's done to our economy in this country, the best way to respond to that, I guess, is to laugh."

The congressman wonders if the president will be amused by the results of the upcoming mid-term elections.

Obama &#39;amused&#39; by Tea Parties (OneNewsNow.com)


----------



## Valerie (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a shame the president can't be a real leader and step up with an acknowledgment of their concerns...I mean, how hard would it be for him to make one simple symbolic unifying statement on tax day?


_
"Hey fellow citizens of the Tea Party, I hear your concerns and we're working hard to find rational solutions to these complex issues!" _  




God forbid!


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't forget, the Obama is a UNITER. not a dickhead


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure Obama won't be quite so amused come November.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a forum for this, why do you start such threads here?

The big government dickheads will soon be along to tell us soon how we are all wrong, racist and whatever because we refuse to do what they do, lick the dingle berries off Barry's ass.


----------



## The Rabbi (Apr 21, 2010)

You better get licking, racist scum.

Gee, Obama out of touch with the American people?  Ya think???


----------



## Oddball (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2010)

Philobeado said:


> One of the most conservative members of Congress says President Obama must be completely out of touch with reality for making light of the recent Tea Party gatherings around the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get a chuckle out of them myself.


----------



## Granny (Apr 21, 2010)

Just more condescending behavior from Obama.  He is the most arrogant person I've ever seen.  Unbelievable.  He truly is in love with himself, will not admit that he has ever done anything wrong in his entire life, and he damned sure isn't going to take any criticism from anybody.  Just like he said about the bills he's been pushing through:  We're going to pass this ... with you or without you.  Sort of overstepping the boundaries between the Executive and Legislative branches of government.

So, he finds the Tea Party people ... "amusing."


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2010)

To his credit, he did try to keep it light.

To his discredit, he continues to mock mainstream America and its concerns, and I don't care how 'intelligent' he is, that is neither unifying nor smart.

He obviously isn't getting that the people out there are smart enough to know that the few bucks some gratuitously got in their paychecks isn't even a spit in the wind compared to the trillions of dollars borrowed that they and their children for generations will be expected to pay.

His schtick simply isn't working with the average American anymore.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope he finds us funny in November.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Valerie said:


> It's a shame the president can't be a real leader and step up with an acknowledgment of their concerns...I mean, how hard would it be for him to make one simple symbolic unifying statement on tax day?
> 
> 
> _
> ...



I agree and such a thing would be a refreshing change of pace for any President, Congressman or Governor.  

I doubt I will ever live to see such a thing though.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Granny said:


> Just more condescending behavior from Obama. * He is the most arrogant person I've ever seen*.  Unbelievable.  He truly is in love with himself, will not admit that he has ever done anything wrong in his entire life, and he damned sure isn't going to take any criticism from anybody.  Just like he said about the bills he's been pushing through:  We're going to pass this ... with you or without you.  Sort of overstepping the boundaries between the Executive and Legislative branches of government.
> 
> So, he finds the Tea Party people ... "amusing."



No way!

John Kerry had him beat hands down.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> To his credit, he did try to keep it light.
> 
> To his discredit, he continues to mock mainstream America and its concerns, and I don't care how 'intelligent' he is, that is neither unifying nor smart.
> 
> ...



That list of achievements missed an important one:

Universal Health Care which would have had to have a 1/2 sign in the box because he is half way there.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 21, 2010)

Valerie said:


> It's a shame the president can't be a real leader and step up with an acknowledgment of their concerns...I mean, how hard would it be for him to make one simple symbolic unifying statement on tax day?
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Why try and ration with the inherently irrational?

BTW, since the tea parties has "no leaders" and no "platform", there really is nothing to compromise about.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame the president can't be a real leader and step up with an acknowledgment of their concerns...I mean, how hard would it be for him to make one simple symbolic unifying statement on tax day?
> ...



He doesn't have to rationalize with them, but you know... a President (hell a politician) that treated the opposition as human beings would be a breath of fresh air.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Apr 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



I don't think he called the tea party movement "sub-human" or even really mocked them.  Why are the people in the tea party so hypersensitive about anyone who is skeptical of them?  

It's some massive overcompensation, IMO.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



1) I did not say he called them "sub-human"

2) I am not a part of the Tea Party.

3) My point was that it would be nice if a politician treated his opposition as if they were human.  You know... the Golden Rule?

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 21, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Perhaps over compensation, but you have not been part of something you believe in that has been mocked, belittled, patronized, demeaned, diminished, and accused of all sorts of ridiculous things almost non stop by the Administration, leftist members of Congress, the leftist entertainers, and most of the mainstream media.  Even former Pres Clinton chimed in this past week that Tea Party protests and the media that supports them are likely inciting another Timohy McVeigh.

We've been hearing for months how we should be so grateful and appreciative of all these efforts on our behalf.  So when this comes on top of all the rest, it sounds like 'mocking'.  And if Pres Obama was anywhere near the uniter that he campaigned that he was, he should recognize that.   He is certainly hypersensitive when he is criticized.  it seems the man has no empathy at all.

And the most insulting thing he does is playing us for the gullible sheep and fools that he seems to believe that we are:


----------



## Modbert (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be amused too. People arguing about taxes when federal taxes are at their lowest point in sixty years. Plus, the majority of corporations don't even pay taxes.

Add to the fact that the tea parties still support Bush in great numbers, and Palin too. Plus, the fact they only came about after Obama was elected, they are just another arm of the GOP until proven otherwise.


----------



## Modbert (Apr 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> 3) My point was that it would be nice if a politician treated his opposition as if they were human.  You know... the Golden Rule?
> 
> Immie



Because the comparisons between this health care bill and Dachau are a great way to show you treat your opposition with such humility.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the tea partiers are pretty amusing.  Especially when Palin speaks at one.

Fun to watch overweight 50 year old guys swoon like teeners at a concert.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > 3) My point was that it would be nice if a politician treated his opposition as if they were human.  You know... the Golden Rule?
> ...



Are you accusing me of comparing the two?

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > 3) My point was that it would be nice if a politician treated his opposition as if they were human.  You know... the Golden Rule?
> ...



And does that change anything about what I said?

It would be a breath of fresh air if we actually elected a person that was above such petty BS regardless of the opposition.

Immie


----------



## Modbert (Apr 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Are you accusing me of comparing the two?
> 
> Immie



Nope, I'm merely saying that the tea parties don't very treat Obama like a human being.


----------



## Modbert (Apr 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> And does that change anything about what I said?
> 
> It would be a breath of fresh air if we actually elected a person that was above such petty BS regardless of the opposition.
> 
> Immie



Well I don't know, can we vote for robots?


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Are you accusing me of comparing the two?
> ...



I can't very well say whether they do or not as I have only seen one clip (today I might add) from a Tea Party speech.  I was not impressed by the rhetoric.

I might agree with some of the points they would like to bring about, but from what I have read, I'm not a big fan of their movement.  They don't seem to want to bring about their issues.  What I see that they want is to bring about a GOP victory ASAP as if that was going to bring a solution to the issues.

Immie


----------



## Modbert (Apr 21, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> I can't very well say whether they do or not as I have only seen one clip (today I might add) from a Tea Party speech.  I was not impressed by the rhetoric.
> 
> I might agree with some of the points they would like to bring about, but from what I have read, I'm not a big fan of their movement.  T*hey don't seem to want to bring about their issues.  What I see that they want is to bring about a GOP victory ASAP as if that was going to bring a solution to the issues.*
> 
> Immie



That's my point. If taxes are at their lowest point in sixty years federally, and most corporations don't even pay taxes than why the complaints?

There is no logical reason to be complaining about taxes to Obama. 

Like I said previously, they are a arm for the GOP who do not want to confront and admit their positions on social issues because that will be the thing that drives a crowbar like burden through the movement. Christian Conservatives and Goldwater Conservatives do not get along.


----------



## Thinman (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> most corporations don't even pay taxes



Come on Dogbert, you know damn well that's not true.


----------



## rdean (Apr 23, 2010)

When I look at what Obama has done:

Saved the economy

health care for Americans

working to regulate Wall Street

Tax breaks for middle class

working for affordable eduction

Then I see what Republicans want to do. 

Move all of the tax burden from the rich to the middle class

two wars (one the US had to be "tricked" into)

anti education

secession

threatened violence

No wonder the right hates Obama.  He is standing between them and their plan to ruin America.  What a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

Valerie said:


> It's a shame the president can't be a real leader and step up with an acknowledgment of their concerns...I mean, how hard would it be for him to make one simple symbolic unifying statement on tax day?
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Well, when their "concern" consists of being angry about his race, why should he acknowledge their concerns?


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I hope he finds us funny in November.



Republicans voting for Republicans? I'm sure he'll be shocked.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Do you believe the Obama Administration has been good for America?  For Americans?  Do you agree with the almost fanatical focus on taking control of more and more American enterprise?  Demonizing the Bush Admnistration, Wall Street, Tea Partiers, and conservative media while never even mentioning union graft, Fannie Mae, Freddic Mac, or the irresponsible lending policies, pushed by government, that created the mess in the first place?   Do you agree with the socialization of health care?   With amnesty for illegal immigrants?  With the federal government taking control of school curriculum?  With the pending  Cap and Trade legislation that will be the largest tax ever imposed on a people along with all the other negatives inherent in that including putting some of America's sovereignty under international control?  Do you approve policies that ignore trillians of dollars of deficits in an effort to 'spend ourselves rich'?  

The Tea Partiers seem to be switching their emphasis from an completely independent focus--one that would have insured Democrat majorities for decades more--to reforming the GOP which is our best chance to get around an Administration and Congress that is deaf to our concerns and stop this disastrous runaway train in its tracks.

However bad the GOP has been which has been very bad, they currently are guilty of promoting none of that stuff and currently are on record as opposing it all.  We cannot possibly be worse off though I hope we are replacing liberal democrats with true conservatives in the process.

What did you hear from the Tea Partiers that you didn't like?


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 24, 2010)

They are pretty funny, I especially like the creative signs.  Their kids could probably come up with better slogans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2010)

Polk said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he finds us funny in November.
> ...



Yes most Republicans will vote for mostly Republicans just as most Democrats will vote for mostly Democrats.  That is nothing new.

But as more people now identify themselves as Independents rather than as Republican or Democrat, elections will be won or lost there.  And the Independents make up a substantial percentage of the Tea Party effort.

The Independents did lean toward Obama as they believed his impassioned campaign rhetoric.   A lot of those folks now know they were duped.  They won't be so easily fooled again.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2010)

43% of Tea Partiers are Independents.  Given that approximately 40% of voters self-identify as Independent, this shift is going to change the political landscape.


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Independents are not a significant part of the Tea Party movement. A sizable chunk of them call themselves independents, but when you drill down into the numbers, it's very clear that many of these so-called independents are Republicans who are choosing to not call themselves that for some reason.


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

boedicca said:


> 43% of Tea Partiers are Independents.  Given that approximately 40% of voters self-identify as Independent, this shift is going to change the political landscape.



They are not representive of the population. 
66% of them say they always or usually vote Republican (compared to 28% of the general population).
73% describe themselves as somewhat or very conservative (compared to 34% of the general population).


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2010)

Without the independent vote, Obama would not have won in 2008.  He's losing their support, which is why the Left is engaged in Shrieking Demonizing of the Tea Partiers.


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Without the independent vote, Obama would not have won in 2008.  He's losing their support, which is why the Left is engaged in Shrieking Demonizing of the Tea Partiers.



Except these people aren't true independents. They're party-line Republicans who refuse to admit it, for some reason.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 24, 2010)

No, they're not.   But keep telling yourself that, if it give you comfort.


----------



## Polk (Apr 24, 2010)

boedicca said:


> No, they're not.   But keep telling yourself that, if it give you comfort.



Yeah, they are.
Fact: Tea party attendees are no more likely to have voted for Obama than Republicans as a whole.
Fact: A higher percentage of them disapprove of the president's job performance than Republicans as a whole.

They're representive of a narrow subset on the farthest right flank  of the Republican Party and of an even smaller band of even more radical rightists who thinks the GOP isn't conservative enough.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2010)

Polk said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Polk said:
> ...



Sorry, but you have not been involved with the Tea Parties and I have.  I can assure you that a large percentage of the Tea Partiers are Independent and/or Democrat.  I don't know what the demographics are overall, but here in New Mexico I am not certain that Republicans are in the majority.

And it doesn't matter what party affiliation anybody claims or does not claim when it comes to the Tea Partiers.  It comes down to their basic beliefs, values, and way of thinking about the role of government and personal liberties.

According to a Gallup poll in October 2009, 76% of those polled identified themselves as Conservative or Moderate.  Only 20% identified themselves as Liberal.  I am guessing those numbers have not significantly changed over the last six months.

And THAT is why Obama is terriified of the Tea Party movement and is attempting to destroy it.

Conservatives Maintain Edge as Top Ideological Group


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Dogbert said:
> ...



What did I hear from the Tea Party protester that I didn't like?

The link I saw was the one provided by JBeukema of Mark Lloyd.  JB said it contained an implied threat.  I listened to the 10 minute speech and it was difficult not to agree with JB.  Mark Lloyd said he prayed that it would not get to the point of violence and that if the issue wasn't solved by the ballot box a bullet would be the next step (paraphrased).  I'd like to think that he was truthfully praying that it would not go that far and that he really feared that some "jackass" might do something stupid.  But, quite frankly, I can't convince myself thinking of his tone of voice, that I am correct on that.

What have I heard from the Tea Party protesters elsewhere that I don't like?  That is easy... Defeat Obama and elect all Republicans because they are going to save the country.  Sorry, Republicans are not quite as bad as Democrats when it comes to throwing money into black hole social programs, but Democrats are not quite as bad as Republicans when it comes to the removal of civil liberties.  I don't like either idea very much.  

Do I believe the Obama Administration has been good for America?  No, but so far he's been better than the latter years of Bush.

I am absolutely against the increasing take over of American Enterprise.  But, I don't believe things are going to be all that much different with the next Republican administration.

In re the demonizing of those who oppose the Obama Administration.  Those who oppose the administration are my brothers.  We're Americans.  It pisses me off to have the administration demonize them, but there wasn't much difference when the shoe was on the other foot, and guess what, liberal Americans are my brothers too and I don't much appreciate them being demonized either.

I'm not going to go through each of your questions, but to keep this post short, I don't approve of the Obama Administration, but I am not convinced that a Republican administration would be all that different.

Immie


----------



## Oddball (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 24, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I respect your opinion however much I disagree with some of it.  

I can think of absolutely NO civil liberties that were revoked by the Bush Administration except for the Patriot Act which was a team effort.   (It passed the House 357 to 66 and passed the Senate 98 to 1 which is as bipartisan as you're going to get in Washington these days.)  Over the years it has been revised and amended to remove some of the more objectionable provisions, but otherwise it enabled our government to fulfill its constitutionally mandated responsibility to provide for the national defense and protect us from enemies inside and outside the USA.  The current version has been reaffirmed by a Democratically controlled Congress and a Democrat President who have made no move to rescind any part of it.

And as bad as they were and sometimes are, I simply cannot believe that President Bush and the vast majority of the Republicans now in Congress, even if they had been the party in power, would be taking us down the road to Marxist socialism we are currently on.

I do agree with one pundit (and you) who recently quipped that it isn't good enough to simply not suck as bad as the other side sucks.

But right now the water is heating up and will be boiling soon.   If the frog doesn't jump out soon, it could be too late.


----------



## jillian (Apr 24, 2010)

Philobeado said:


> One of the most conservative members of Congress says President Obama must be completely out of touch with reality for making light of the recent Tea Party gatherings around the country.



king must be really out of touch with reality thinking the tea parties deserve any more than amusement.


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 24, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I am okay with you guys disagreeing with me.  If I wasn't I would not put myself through the agony of coming to these sites so often.

In fact, I enjoy the disagreements when they are discussed pleasantly.

When I think of the civil liberties threatened (not removed but threatened) by the Republicans, I think first and foremost of the Patriot Act followed by the NSA Wiretapping.  Then I also think of President Bush's attempt to turn American citizens against each other when he asked us to be vigilant and to turn our neighbors in if they appeared suspicious in any way.  I've always felt that it was our duty to report crimes, but that was an attempt to scare us all into thinking our neighbors were all terrorists.  I also think about the torture scandal.  I realize that no American citizens were tortured, but I am not thrilled with the idea of torturing "suspected" terrorists... meaning not convicted.  I know that puts me at odds with the vast majority of the people on whose side I place my trust, but I simply am not comfortable with the idea of torturing people especially those who have not been tried let alone convicted for or of any crime.  We are simply too close to the possibility of accepting torture of suspected bank robbers or shoplifters.

I'm afraid the Obama Administration is helping to put us so deep in a hole that we will never dig our way out, but I am fairly certain that a Republican Administration especially a Republican Presidential Administration in cohorts with a Republican Congress would be just as bad as what we have today spending wise.

Tea Party Protesters seem to think that Republicans are the best things since sliced bread and I don't happen to agree with them.

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



As for the points you made re civil liberties, I don't guess it matters to you that all those issues had full bipartisan support during a time of crisis and I think you are exaggerating on all fronts.  But you probably won't be persuaded by my opinion, and that's okay.  

As for the GOP being as bad as the Obama Administration and the Pelosi Congress have been in irresponsible spending and mismanagement of the economy, there's no way in hell.  They were irresponsible, yes, and lost their way there for awhile, but no true Republican I've ever met would condone what is happening now.

And as for the Tea Partiers thinking Republicans are the best thing since sliced bread, you really REALLY have not spent any time looking at what the Tea Partiers, Tax Protest groups, 9/12ers etc. have you?  You've probably looked a few You Tube clips selectively furnished to you by somebody on the left and took the bait.

The Tea Partiers have been furious with the GOP and have trounced them royally.  The only involvement the Tea Partiers have with the GOP is to welcome any Republicans who embrace the Tea Party initiatives, and of late they have (thank God) given up on trying to organize an independent effort and are mostly working to reform the GOP in advance of the 2010 election as the only hope we have of stopping this runaway train.

The Tea Partiers of of pretty much one mind, though, that it is no longer acceptable to simply not suck as much as the other side sucks.

Having said that, I think you're the cat's pajamas or bees knees Immie, and you don't have to agree with me to be adorable.


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 25, 2010)

Has there ever been a more smug, condescending, full-of-himself son of a total freaking BITCH in the White House as this fuckehead is?

I really can't think of the likes of him who was not a banana republic thug.

Is it just me?


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Since, I am disgusted with both parties... no, the full "bipartisan" support doesn't matter to me.  Not at all!  



> They were irresponsible, yes, and lost their way there for awhile, but no true Republican I've ever met would condone what is happening now.



Do I hear a campaign promise in there somewhere?  Am I supposed to take their word for it as if they have ever done anything they ever promised before?  As far as I am concerned, they are going to have to prove they have changed before I am going to consider voting for them again.  I'm not going to just accept their word for it because I just think they are so trustworthy.

I don't know all that much about the Tea Party protests.  I have already said that I have only heard one ten minute speech from an event of theirs and I have not been to any of their events.  They, like the GOP are going to have to earn my trust and if they continue to allow racist/imbecilic signs at their events, people shouting the N-word at their events or people spitting (even though it was unintentional) on other people (without so much as an apology) without the leaders of the events denouncing those actions publicly; I see the likelihood of them earning my trust in the slim to none category.  I say that not because I believe the entire grassroots "organization", and I use that term loosely, is racist or imbecilic but they are responsible for what goes on underneath their umbrella.  They are going to have to clean up their act and act responsibly before I would want to be associated with them (geez as if they really care about having me associated with them!!!) even though many of the things they seem to want are things that I would like to see happen.

In regards to the comments about Tea Party protesters being furious with the GOP, I can only say from what I have seen on this site from those whom I believe support the Tea Party movement that there are some who seem to believe that the Republicans are God's answer to all of our problems and then there are some, such as yourself, who believe that the GOP can be reformed overnight or at least before November.  Good luck with that! 

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Apr 25, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Has there ever been a more smug, condescending, full-of-himself son of a total freaking BITCH in the White House as this fuckehead is?
> 
> I really can't think of the likes of him who was not a banana republic thug.
> 
> Is it just me?



Hehe,

The probable answer to your first question is no, there has not been, but then we seem to be in a severe downhill trend (at least since the Reagan Administration although quite frankly, I would say Clinton was probably a slight bump up from Bush Sr and I didn't like Clinton at all when he entered office) and looking at the field of potential replacements, things only seem to be getting worse so I am not encouraged that our next President will be any better than the current one.

Immie


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> Has there ever been a more smug, condescending, full-of-himself son of a total freaking BITCH in the White House as this fuckehead is?
> 
> I really can't think of the likes of him who was not a banana republic thug.
> 
> Is it just me?



what an odd thing to say... because he thinks 24% of the population, the same deadenders who thought bush was wonderful, shouldn't be given greater sway than they deserve? 

wanna talk arrogant? let's talk about some of the senators who think that 24% of the people are 'we the people' and the 365 electoral votes obama got are meaningless. wanna talk arrogant? let's talk about cheney. k?

did bush 'defer' to the far greater percentage of the population that was opposed to his little war of choice?


----------



## editec (Apr 25, 2010)

Philobeado said:


> One of the most conservative members of Congress says President Obama must be completely out of touch with reality for making light of the recent Tea Party gatherings around the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do find one thing about them quite amusing.

The people who'd previously so hated people with the balls to open protest against government are finally learning just how difficult it is to deal with government gone rogue.

It's a lesson that both pattriotic Americans with liberal AND conservative dispositions needed to learn.

Of course when the TEAPARTY participants get gassed and clubbed by the cops,, THEN the lesson will be complete.

Until that time, as long as the cops aren't being given liberty to attack thej teaparty players like they were given liberty to do agains the antiqwar and civl rights protestors, then the EDUCATION of the consevatives has YET to be completed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2010)

editec said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> > One of the most conservative members of Congress says President Obama must be completely out of touch with reality for making light of the recent Tea Party gatherings around the country.
> ...



Do you realy believe this stuff when you type it out here?

Can you show me any PEACEFUL war protest or any event in which the rights of others were not trampled or property was being destroyed or people were being threatened in which the police used clubs or gas?

Can you show me any Tea Party event that has not been conducted lawfully, peacefully, and without infringing on anybody's rights?

Do you not think that should the Tea Partiers do violence to property or persons or make incendiary threats, that the police will not deal with that as they must?


----------

